# Verhindern, dass mobile webseite aufgerufen wird



## Krabbat (23. März 2010)

Hallo,
habe das 5800 xpress musik und benutze zum surfen opera mini 5.
Wenn ich aber z.b. die t-mobile webseite aufrufen will komme ich immer nur auf so eine spezielle stark abgespeckte mobile webseite. Kann ich das verhindern, sodass ich immer auf die normalen webseiten komme?


----------



## aurionkratos (23. März 2010)

Musst mal schauen, ob du über Plugins oÄ deinen Useragent anpassen kannst.


----------



## Iceananas (23. März 2010)

Bei Opera Mobile 10 kann man im Menü Mobile View abschalten. Versuchs mal bei den Einsellungen


----------



## Krabbat (23. März 2010)

Ja bei opera mini kann ich auch die "mobil Ansicht" abstellen, aber das verhindert nicht, dass bestimmte webseiten automatisch erkennen, dass ein handy auf die seite zugreift und deshalb direkt zur mibilen seite weiterleiten.
Ist der mobile eigendlich besser als der mini?

Plugins zum Useragent anpassen hab ich leider nicht gefunden.


----------



## Iceananas (23. März 2010)

mini basiert auf java und redert die seiten nicht, sondern holt die von proxys. mobile ist ein browser wie am richtigen rechner.

bei solche mobile seiten gibts auf der seite manchmal optionen, die web-ansicht darstellen zu lassen. wenn es ebenfalls nicht vorhanden ist, dann wüßte ich auch nix mehr.


----------



## amdintel (24. März 2010)

ich kenne dein Handy nicht und auch den Opera nicht,
ja das kann man abstellen ,

wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe ?
das Profile editieren , also Mobile Profile ...
die Profile  sind die voreingestellten Sachen 
wie D2, Telk, O2 usw.  
als Start Seite google.de eintragen z.b  
statt der Mobile Seite, oder nichts.. dann dürfte das 
nicht mehr kommen .


----------



## Krabbat (25. März 2010)

Der opera browser hat keine internetadresse als startseite
Da hat man als startseite mehrere felde mit internetseiten, die man anklicken kann um darauf zu kommen


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2010)

*das macht ja auch das online Handy Profile mit der Start Seite *


----------



## midnight (25. März 2010)

Das ist völliger quatsch! Die Browser werden am Useragent erkannt und der lässt sich für gewöhnlich nicht ändern, zumindest nicht bei den mobilen. Brauchbare Internetseiten bieten aber die Option die "originale" Seite anzuzeigen...

so far


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2010)

boh...dann muss ich ja was völlig falsch gemacht haben bei meinem Samsung Handy,da kann zu aller erst immer diese Handy Seite mit Kinder Bimmel Tönen und bla bla 
nach meiner Änderung nun schön so wie ich es eingestellt habe Google, gleich nach der Einwahl 
ins Web


----------



## midnight (25. März 2010)

Nein aber du hast wie immer was falsch verstanden. Du redest von der Startseite, hier gehts aber um mobile Fassungen einiger Webseiten...

so far


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2010)

man wird mit der Standard Einstellung ^^^^ ins das Mobile Web geführt 
das ist nur ein Link den man löschen kann im Profile , ich kann mit meinem 
Handy arktisch genau wie mit dem PC on gehen ohne das da diese speziellen
Kinder und Handy Seiten kommen.


----------



## midnight (26. März 2010)

Ich gebs auf, mit dir kann ja doch nicht reden...

so far


----------

